# Kelley's Island Hunting Guides



## DeerHunterWNY (Jul 7, 2008)

Good afternoon, I am new to this site. 

I was wondering if any member(s) on this board had any information relating to outfitters/guides that offer deer hunting packages on Kelley's Island.

I was looking to bow hunt the Island this October and was hoping some members on this site would have some contact information for outfitters who offer deer hunting packages.

Thanks in advance, it is appreciated.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

http://www.kifox.com/ and Lower Cliff Lodge.

Talk to Howard or Jan at this website REALLY nice people!!! There are two cottages right next to each other that are great places to stay and Joe has all of the inside info on the hunting.


----------



## DeerHunterWNY (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Spinning! I truly do appreicate your prompt response.

Thanks again!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Just get a map of the island, and hunt it. Me personally, I wouldn't spend money on a guide to hunt over there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there are public hunting lands on the island. at least 2 of them.if they are still thare and are not parking lots or bars?


----------

